# Valerian as a sleep aid



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I think I may have posted this before, but I'll risk posting it a second time, as I think it's very valuable information. I've taken almost every prescription sleep aid known to man, and now my doctor has me taking Valerian Root in addition to a few other medicines to help me sleep. While I don't think it establishes a completely _normal_ sleep pattern, for me it is by far the most effective treatment I've used for helping with sleep. Hope this helps someone else too!! This is courtesy of the Immune Support website:


> quote: Several studies suggest that valerian can reduce the amount of time it takes to fall asleep and can improve sleep quality. In one study, participants were given an over-the-counter supplement of valerian mixed with other ingredients, valerian alone, or a placebo. Those taking valerian alone fell asleep more quickly and woke up during the night less often than those taking either placebo or the combination. In addition, valerian was most effective for those who had the greatest sleep problems.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for sharing with us MrsMason, and I'm glad you've found something helpful.







I usually use Passiflora, but I think I'll give Valerian a try if and when I next have a run of bad nights.


----------

